# Who Is The Lord Of Nanak Ji



## Sikh80 (Jan 24, 2008)

jnu nwnku musik JkoilAw sBu jnmu Dnu DMnw ]1] (449-1, Awsw, mÚ 4)
Servant Nanak is drenched with His Fragrance; blessed, blessed is his entire life. ||1||
hir pRym bwxI mnu mwirAw AxIAwly AxIAw rwm rwjy ] (449-1, Awsw, mÚ 4)
The Bani of the Lord's Love is the pointed arrow, which has pierced my mind, O Lord King.
ijsu lwgI pIr iprMm kI so jwxY jrIAw ] (449-2, Awsw, mÚ 4)
Only those who feel the pain of this love, know how to endure it.
jIvn mukiq so AwKIAY mir jIvY mrIAw ] (449-2, Awsw, mÚ 4)
Those who die, and remain dead while yet alive, are said to be Jivan Mukta, liberated while yet alive.
jn nwnk siqguru myil hir jgu duqru qrIAw ]2] (449-3, Awsw, mÚ 4)
O Lord, unite servant Nanak with the True Guru, that he may cross over the terrifying world-ocean. ||2||
hm mUrK mugD srxwgqI imlu goivMd rMgw rwm rwjy ] (449-3, Awsw, mÚ 4)
I am foolish and ignorant, but I have taken to His Sanctuary; may I merge in the Love of the Lord of the Universe, O Lord King.

*****************************************
The above lines are taken from The Bani Of Guru Nanak Dev Ji Maharaj.In the Colored line there is a petition/Benti made by Nanak ji to the Creator that he should be blessed with the blessings Of Satguru[true Guru]. Human mind is not trained to understand as to why Nanak ji is stating as above. He had probably no Guru and his guru was Only the creator HIM self. In such a situation the above line would mean that Guru nanak ji is praying that he should be allowed by the creator to get merged in to the creator so that he completes his worldly journey smoothly.
In such a case who is satguru?[ if it is someone else than the creator/lord.]
May help if it is clear to you.
Bhul chuk di khima
e&oe


----------



## Julia (Jun 6, 2008)

Bravo! :happy:
I do my obeisances.


----------



## karam (Aug 11, 2010)

Per my understanding God himself was guru Nanak's Guru, in true sense our Guru is "shabd guru" mean the name of God is our guru. "shabd Guru" was also Guru Nanak's guru, so shabd Guru is the true guru or satguru, I hope I make sense


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks ka ram ji  That is also my understanding.


----------

